# Skid Steer Tire Size ?



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi all. Have a question that I hope one of you guys can answer.
I have noticed that on most skid steers,there is quite a bit of space between the tires(front to rear).
Can u put bigger diameter tires on it to increase road speed?
What will it effect?
Thanks in advance, MAXIMUStymusic


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

It will affect gear ratio just like putting taller tires on your truck. I have seen skids with what looked like semi drive tires. There might be room between tires but you might be really close to the loader arms and bucket.


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

It will also change the angle on the bucket or other attachments. Think of how a lifted truck with a plow looks, you can make it work but it won't slide accross the ground it will want to dig. 

Toyman


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

toyman;521311 said:


> It will also change the angle on the bucket or other attachments. Think of how a lifted truck with a plow looks, you can make it work but it won't slide accross the ground it will want to dig.
> 
> Toyman


Yes...

Changing anything other than the tire width will adversely affect the grading angle... Don't do it...

With the boom all the way down, the bucket should lay flat on the ground... no exceptions

And, good luck using pallet forks that won't lay flat...


----------

